# Soloman Boots



## model88_308 (Oct 15, 2018)

I recently picked up a pair of Salomon Men's X Ultra Winter CS Waterproof 2 Boots at a great price and at first impression, they seem to be an absolutely great boot. They are super comfortable and very lightweight, something I like in a boot.

To those who might be familiar with Salomon boots, is my initial impression correct? These are by far the finest boots I've ever worn, much more comfortable than my new uninsulated Danners to me. Comments are welcome, good or bad!


----------



## jbogg (Oct 15, 2018)

Those are easily the most comfortable boots I have ever worn.  I have only used them one season last year, so I am hoping they hold up to the demands of mountain hunting.  Super lightweight and great ankle/arch support.  Zero break in required.


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 15, 2018)

jbogg said:


> Those are easily the most comfortable boots I have ever worn.  I have only used them one season last year, so I am hoping they hold up to the demands of mountain hunting.  Super lightweight and great ankle/arch support.  Zero break in required.




Thanks JB. While I'm quite sure my mountain hunting days are likely over, they would have been just the ticket for my trips in '05, '06 and '10. "Too soon old, Too Late Smart" as the saying goes!!


----------



## jbogg (Oct 15, 2018)

I have been patiently waiting on the temps to cool down so I can ditch the snake boots and pull out the Salomons.  I even where Salomon trail runners as my day to day shoes while working.  I discovered them around 5 years ago, and they have been great.


----------

